# Looking for a mobile home to rent in senior park, just for a month. Next winter.



## cdestuck (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi new here and doing a bit of searching on the net without much luck. Wife and I in early 60s and retired. For next year we are looking to rent a mobile home for prob the month of Feb 2017.  We do have a 35 pound Wheaten Terrier. We would like to find a nice size senior park where we could ride bicycles and walk. Be nice to find one that allows golf carts and hopes that we could find a place to rent one. Dog loves riding our cart here in Pa.

Location isn't a killer. More so near the Gulf side from Tampa area to south. 

So is there a place we can easily find what we are looking for?


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2016)

Renting by the month isn't going to be easy.  Senior parks tend to fill up for the winter, but you might get lucky.  You'll have to Google things like "senior mobile home parks in (fill in the town)" and call them to ask.  

Alternately, go to rvparkreviews.com, click on Florida and start checking different towns.  Call the RV parks that are listed and ask if they have mobile homes, park models or RVs for rent by the month.  Most don't but quite a few do.  

Anything on the coast is going to be more expensive than the middle of the state. 

The big problem is going to be the dog.  A lot of people _love_ dogs but don't want to rent to anyone _with_ dogs.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 18, 2016)

Sounds like you want to be in Florida, but I'll continue.    My sis and her husband spend their winters in Brownsville, Texas (yuck on Brownsville) at a retirement RV Park all sorts of RV's, homes, etc to rent.   My husband and I went to visit last year and I don't think either of us have met a nicer group of people there.   Seemed as if there was always something going on at the clubhouse, with activities for everyone, or not.    It's called Winterhaven.


----------



## oldman (Jan 25, 2016)

Try Regency Heights or their new name, Care Free Communities. Phone number is 727-796-1364. This park is located in Clearwater, Florida. We are 20 minutes from the beach and 20 minutes from Tampa International.


----------

